# Goodbye my beautiful Olly xxx



## Ollysmum (Feb 22, 2010)

We had to take the truly heartbreaking decision to have our beloved dog Oliver put to sleep on Saturday, even knowing that it was the only right and kind thing to do for him doesn't make it any easier.
We rescued him in May 1995 when he was just a baby and he was a quarter of our little family - me, my husband, our daughter and Olly, we knew the moment we saw him in the rescue centre that he was meant for us and we had almost 15 wonderful years together. He was a Pomeranian/Yorkie cross and had a forceful personality.

He was the family dog but he was *my* baby, I just feel so lost without him laid beside me, always touching, there's never been a time in this house when he wasn't here and it doesn't feel very much like home at the moment.

I feel so awful for leaving him behind at the vets, at the time I couldn't face having him cremated and having to get his ashes but now it's too late, we couldn't bring him home , the ground was frozen and burying him would have been too awful for me in any case.

Our vet was wonderful with him, so kind and gentle - he hated going there and would always struggle and try to get off the table but on Saturday he was like a little lamb, he just sat with his tired old head against me, My husband held his head and I had my hand on his chest and felt him take his last breath and slip away, then we wrapped him in his blanket and cried all over each other.

I just want to know that he's at peace now, I keep thinking I hear the jingle of his collar tag and when I wake in the night I expect to hear him snoring in his basket.
I always knew it would be hard to lose him but I had no idea just how painful it is.

Tonight is going to be especially hard for me, it will be the first time I come home from work to an empty house, I get home at 8pm and my husband at 11pm , I think those 3 hours are going to be the longest hours of my life.

Rest in peace my beautiful boy, we loved you always xxx


----------



## WENDY517 (Nov 26, 2008)

ahh its terrible loosing and the hurt come affter, he was well loved and care for no one could ask for such a beautiful animal 15 yrs was his age thats great but times not long enough for them in our life, just as we grow fond of them we loose, them, i hope hes happy and content in his new life, he awaits his new life at rainbow bridge, and again he walk them lonely lanes we it all began,
love to ollie xxx
im sorry for your dear loss,
they say time mends a broken heart, but memorie will live forever,
wendy517


----------



## dingal2000 (Oct 18, 2009)

Im so sorry for your loss :crying: reading your story had me in tears.

Rest in peace Little one , then run free and be happy :crying:


----------



## serpentseye (Feb 20, 2010)

so sorry for your loss, he will live on in your heart and at the bridge.xxx


----------



## CreativeLC (Aug 13, 2008)

So sorry for your loss. Try to remember all the good times you had with Olly and not the end.
RIP Olly x


----------



## Gertrude (Feb 7, 2010)

Awww poor Olly xxx R.I.P
Most of the people on here will know what you're going thro right now, Including me, and it's such a hard thing to deal with.
Thinking of you Ollysmum xxx


----------



## Nellybelly (Jul 20, 2009)

so sorry for your loss SOunds like a much loved doggie.
RIP Olly!


----------



## Ollysmum (Feb 22, 2010)

Thank you all for your very kind words.

Coming home wasn't as awful as I'd imagined thankfully - I've bought a lovely photo frame and I've lit a little candle and put it beside his picture - he's got his head cocked to one side in it and I feel like he's watching me.

It's weird but I don't feel like he's fully "gone" yet, I keep wondering if his body has been cremated, I hope they kept his blanket with him.

I've created and ordered a photo fridge magnet of him so he can always be next to his favourite place ( besides at my side ), the fridge.

I'm remembering more of the dog he used to be, like he is in the photos, rather than the tired and sick old lad he became at the end.

I don't think my heart will ever truly heal from losing him.


----------



## Gertrude (Feb 7, 2010)

When My lovely 16 year old dog died, I had a 'bone shaped dog tag' engraved with her name and DOB on and had it on a ring along with my keys so she was always with me even at work x


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

So sorry for your loss. It's a really painful time for you at the moment but soon the happy memories will come back.
Sounds like Olly had a lovely long life with you.He was well cared for and loved.
R.I.P Olly and run free at rainbow bridge xx


----------



## WENDY517 (Nov 26, 2008)

dear olliesmum
the best idea to put ollie on this site, so that his memories would live on through other animals that have been shared with this nice bunch of people on this forum, 
yours wendy517
my love to ollie in heaven xxx


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

I am so so sorry about your loss :crying: :crying: 

Here is a poem of how we think dogs feel about it all. 

R.I.P Olly, from human Angel to Rainbow Angel............run free gorgeous pup. xxxxxxxxxxxx

If it should be I grow frail and weak
and pain prevents my peaceful sleep.

Then you must do what must be done
when this last battle can't be won.

You will be sad, I understand.
Selfishness might stay your hand

But on this day, more than the rest,
Your love and friendship take the test.

We've had so many happy years
That what's to come can hold no fears,

You'd not want me to suffer, so,
When the time comes to let me go

Take me where my needs they'll tend.
Only - stay with me until the end

Hold me firm and speak to me
until my eyes no longer see.

I know, in time, you too will see
It is a kindness that you do for me,

Although my tail Its' last has waved,
From pain & suffering I've been saved.

Do not grieve It should be you
who must decide this thing to do.

We've been so close we two these years
Don't let your heart hold any tears.


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2010)

I'm so sorry/
Rest in peace Oliver.


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

Some things will just burn brightly in our hearts forever 

Sorry for your loss.


----------



## GillyR (Nov 2, 2009)

I am so choked reading your post - olly sounds like he was a wonderful dog, it is so painful when we have let them go.

It is so hard, and i think harder still as society doesnt always recognise our need to greive for our companions.

It is hard, and so sad, but he is at peace now, and just think of all the love you gave him and he gave to you, nothing will ever take that away - he will always be with you in your heart.

Be gentle with yourself, much love xxxx


----------



## Dirky47 (Oct 20, 2009)

Sorry to hear your loss. Goodbye pretty Olly.


----------



## julianne (May 3, 2009)

Rest in peace Olly xxx


----------

